# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد چهار رقمی رایانه ای دیپلم رشته کامپیوتر

## ahadgh

سلام 
بچه ها من دارم واسه کنکور ثبت نام میکنم که یه فیلد هست نوشته کد رایانه ای چهار رقمی دیپلم اونو چی بنویسیم؟ رشته ام کامپیوتر هست . کارنامه دستم نیست سال سومم

----------

